# Tools



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

One tool in my slot car tool chest that I don't see others usually carrying are plastic tweezers. They are great for placing parts into areas where magnets can affect your aim.
An example is ebay item: 190451003535
If you do an ebay search for plastic tweezers, you will find numerous sizes, styles and price ranges. The ones above are Buy It Now for only .99 plus 1.00 for S/H.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Yes indeed Gary i ahve used a pair for several years now. Mine came from an Old AMT Model kit. These are great for putting motor brushes in t-jet chassis.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

For those who don't like the feel of plastic tweezers, there are a number of anti-magnetic metal tweezers. I have a pair of bronze, fine-pointed watchmaker's tweezers that I love, but they don't seem to be available these days - replaced, I guess, by anti-magnetic stainless steel.

-- D


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's another option. Only $1.00 + $1.89 Shipping!

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Anti-magnetic...228?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3361fa625c


----------

